# FS: 20 Gal Long and Stingray Stand Set ($45), Indian Almond Leaves ($5/dozen)



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Guess I won't be able to set up all the tanks that I recently purchased (I have just set up 2 more!) LOL. Wife said 5 tanks are more than enough in the family room! So this set has to go... 

Originally bought from Adrain back in Jan:

20 Gal Long - Good n very clean condition, except that the back glass is a bit scratched up. Silicone is in excellent condition. No Leak, cleaned n ready to go. Tank is shown in the picture below. $25 
*NOTE: The driftwood in the Picture is NOT included! Add $50 if you want it! Hahahaa!

Matching Stingray Stand in great condition - 31''L x 13'' W x 28''H
Fits 29gal, 20gal long, or other smaller tank such as 20gal or 10gal.
Color: Light oak, door/storage on left hand side. 
$30,

or take the set (tank n stand) for Only $45!!!!! *SOLD!*



















Large Indian Almond Leaves (6''-8''). 1 dozen left. 
$5/dozen. Can be mailed to you for an extra dollar.










Pick up in Poco, or meet along Hwy1 in Surrey, Langley, n Aldergrove.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

#2 is pending p/u.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

The guy backed out. Both 404 still available.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Weekend Bump!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Added Stingray stand...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluval #2 pending...


----------



## maritzruan (Dec 17, 2010)

#2 is it in good condition ?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

No, it's leaky and that's why it is $25! 
See post #1 for details.

It's pending for pickup tmr (Monday).


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

404 #2 is Sold!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to top!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump...........


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump! Will be heading to BCIT area Monday evening if anyone is interested in meeting up....


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

id take the 404 if we could meet neer 232nd or 264th sometime during the week around 430 5ish


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

PM'd you to arrange for meet up.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluval 404 is pending...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Both 404's are sold!
Stand n Almond Leaves still available.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the 404, its already setup on my tank and running awesome, didnt even leak a drop for me


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah that 404 runs nice n quiet, pumps out lot of flow at the same time! A new o-ring will fix it for good!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump to the top!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful 20 Gal Long Tank n Stand set is up for Grab!

Take them for $45 !


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

1 dozen Almond Leaves left...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump it up!


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Weekend Bump!

Only $45 for a nice 20gal long tank & stand set!

Still have 1 dozen of almond leaves left....


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank n Stand Set is pending...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank n Stand are now.... Gone!


----------

